# Police raid blueberry farm!



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently a swat team raided a blueberry farm in Texas. they said they were looking for marijuana but didn't find any. Why did they take the blueberry and other plants that were there is my question. I guess if code enforcement complains they will just come take the shit fro you?! A 10 hour search, really. What were they looking for for 10 hours?! They get "complaints" but have absolutely no proof and are still able to get a warrant! That is the scary part.. WTF is this country coming to? Even Texas is going down! Texas Police Hit Organic Farm With Massive SWAT Raid


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Up here the middlesex county sherriff spent all kinds of money buying swat vehicles and command centers but thank god none of the police cheifs will allow them to come in thier cities in town for swat uses. In mass the sheriff runs the jails but they dont patrol the roads as police. What a waste of money and resourses all this ubercop swat b.s. FREE the BLUEBERRY'S


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Classic! Police raid a private business in military/gestapo fashion, remove personal property, and generally make ass hats and confetti out of the bill of rights and find nothing. They do all of this because somebody THOUGHT their neighbor might be growing a little Mary Jane.

At some point, we need to re-think the wisdom of the so-called "war on drugs". To my mind, allowing our government to prosecute the war on drugs is tantamount to being upset about the coyotes harassing our sheep, but allowing the wolves to watch our flocks for us. Big government and corrupt.tyrannical law enforcement have always been a far greater threat to public safety and individual liberty than any criminal element to be found in our society. When it comes down to it, that's all our federal government is, anymore...the most powerful organized crime syndicate the world has ever known.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> Classic! Police raid a private business in military/gestapo fashion, remove personal property, and generally make ass hats and confetti out of the bill of rights and find nothing. They do all of this because somebody THOUGHT their neighbor might be growing a little Mary Jane.
> 
> At some point, we need to re-think the wisdom of the so-called "war on drugs". To my mind, allowing our government to prosecute the war on drugs is tantamount to being upset about the coyotes harassing our sheep, but allowing the wolves to watch our flocks for us. Big government and corrupt.tyrannical law enforcement have always been a far greater threat to public safety and individual liberty than any criminal element to be found in our society. When it comes down to it, that's all our federal government is, anymore...the most powerful organized crime syndicate the world has ever known.


You haven't seen anything yet, if you think the war on drugs has been bad wait until they are finished with the war on terror.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The warrant named what they were looking for and what they could seize - I doubt it listed blue berry bushes. It looks to me like it was time to defend their property. Since they didn't do that perhaps a law suit for the theft of the plants, damage to the farm and reparation for the lost market would wake someone up. If not then charge the police for unwarranted seizure and forth amendment violations. If they are sued as individuals and as a department then maybe they will learn not to overstep the bounds of the law.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just makes me mad...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why does it make you mad? The forth amendment is trampled all day every day at airports, bus and trains stations across the nation. Why should you get mad about a single event at a blueberry farm? Just use strawberries in your oatmeal. (sarcasm)


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a very close friend who has a son that is a detective in the Arlington PD. I'm going to have to remember to ask about this, even though it was back in August.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hoax to destroy their farm. Seen it before. Whether it was local political or agenda, but texas is real big on this utter dominance and control. Six rich guys, whole state of slaves getting ready to relive antebellum south after the "bellum".


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Hoax to destroy their farm. Seen it before. Whether it was local political or agenda, but texas is real big on this utter dominance and control. Six rich guys, whole state of slaves getting ready to relive antebellum south after the "bellum".


Wut? What world are you living in?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oddapple said:


> but texas is real big on this utter dominance and control. Six rich guys, whole state of slaves getting ready to relive antebellum south after the "bellum".


Naw, we have bad attitudes in Texas. I would make a piss poor slave. First, I don't listen well. Second, well taking orders is not my strong suit. The list is quite long but you get my drift.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG! If we're not safe in Texas, where are we safe? :-?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> OMG! If we're not safe in Texas, where are we safe? :-?


THAT'S the scary part.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I think east of the rockies and west of the mississippi is about anybody's best guess and that is only so good...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Intimidate and Submit is all I have to say...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The whole SWAT team mentality has been out of hand for decades. When the Feds invaded Gibson guitar because they thought that they were using illegal wood, they went in with SWAT teams, seized all of their wood products, and all of their computers. Turned out that Gibson wasn't doing anything illegal but consider how much business they lost, and how much in legal fees they had to pay? Instead of the whole SWAT team attack, why didn't one or two investigators show up, say that they have been informed that Gibson was using illegal wood, check it out, and if Gibson was guilty, give them a fine? 

Funny enough Gibson guitar has donated money to the other political party then Obama's while a competitor of Gibson's who DID donate to Obama's party was accused of the same thing and the Feds sent them a letter. Hmmmmmm. Is there a lesson to be learned from that? 

Something else, why aren't LEO's who are searching someone's property responsible for the clean up/damage that they do? They can come into your home, empty all of the drawers and closets on the floor, and then leave. It's your problem to straighten everything up after they have gone.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe LEOs are responsible for damage, if nothing in the warrant is found. All you have to do is fill out a 728 page form (in triplicate), have each page notarized, and send it in with a copy of the warrant, the names of all the LEOs involved, and wait until hell freezes over.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Must have been a shortage of blueberry doughnuts at the local doughnut shop and after a lengthy investigation it was determined that the blueberries were being held hostage by the blueberry farmer. Sending in the swat team to liberate the berries was a noble thing to do.
All kidding aside, I honestly think half of the adults in the US are waiting for the other half to grow up.


----------

